# Holes in the grass



## StackEz (May 20, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what is boring these holes in my yard and how to get rid of them??


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Where are you located? That will give these guys a better idea


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

Mice, snakes, toads, bees, voles, etc, etc.. theres quite a few things it could be... need a bit more information. What have you seen come in and out, any raised dirt, tracks, if you fill it in, how long before it opens up again..etc, etc.. Shove some rocks down it, fill it with dirt, and see how long before it comes back... 

For fun..setup a trail camera right in front of the hole and see what comes out...heh..


----------



## StackEz (May 20, 2010)

I'm in New Castle Delaware. I haven't seen any dirt piles and when I fill it in it's a new one somewhere else. Close to the original. Also the holes are only in this particular part of the yard not scattered.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like ground squirrels to me. Have you seen any in your yard? They are a real nuisance and when they bore next to the foundation like that the rain can seep in through those holes. 

They come and go here depending upon whether there are outdoor cats in the neighborhood or not.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

2 and 1/2 of the pictures won’t load properly here, probably because our high-speed connection isn’t the best but the ones at the downspout appear to be a rodent, mouse/vole etc not a rat. The ones in the grass and at sidewalk (again, I’m not seeing them well) appear to be a “cicada killer wasp” - harmless. Do a search for cicada killers and see. They like sandy soil. I think that all delaware soil is sandy. I wouldn’t do any treatment for them unless there is a compelling reason.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Alllllviiiiinnnnn!!!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The photos loaded properly on my computer now-they do look like rodent holes, probably voles or mice. If no dogs are on your property, including visitors dogs, then buy bait blocks in stores and place them in holes. Cut them in pieces if need be.


----------



## StackEz (May 20, 2010)

NancyNGA said:


> Looks like ground squirrels to me. Have you seen any in your yard? They are a real nuisance and when they bore next to the foundation like that the rain can seep in through those holes.
> 
> They come and go here depending upon whether there are outdoor cats in the neighborhood or not.


I do see squirrels in the neighborhood from time to time not too often though. Maybe one here or there but I don't think they did this. Whatever did this is active and the holes are only in this area of the yard. A few feet from the front door. And we have no outdoor cats.


----------



## StackEz (May 20, 2010)

What are voles?? The bait blocks are you talkin about the green ones that's used for mice? Will they work on voles?? After bait is set do I cover the holes or leave open?


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

_Voles. _Had to look that one up too. Looks like what we call field mice here, but I could be wrong. Field mice usually try to get inside the house during the winter. Ground squirrels are smaller that regular squirrels. Some people call them chipmunks (ALVIN). Some of those holes do look too small for ground squirrels. Probably the mouse bait will work. Hopefully you will soon catch something and the mystery will be over. :wink: Good luck!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

voles look like mice, but with short tails and are vegetarians. Eat roots, bulbs, etc. Bait blocks come in differentsizes and shapes and colors. Don’t cover the holes after placing them, you want the rodents to act as usual. Cut the blocks down to a size that will slide into the holes, rather than mashing them in, as that would be too tight and block the holes anyway. Do it when dry weather is predicted for several days.


----------



## StackEz (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys & gals. We're having a rain for the next couple of days so when the weather clears its on. 

How far underground do these voles go and is it a reason they're only in this certain area of my yard?


----------

